# Bigfoot



## firebroad (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, which one of you Massachusetts Mudders has been processing wood in an unsafe manner??  Thought I told you to where safety boots...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...iant-decomposed-foot-Massachusetts-wood.html/



*Fresh Bigfoot mystery as police admit they are baffled by giant decomposed foot found in Massachusetts wood*

·        *Giant decomposed foot discovered in woodland in Massachusetts, U.S.*
·        *Baffled local police sent the remains to a medical examiner for testing*
By KERRY MCDERMOTT
*PUBLISHED:* 06:24 EST, 22 April 2013 | *UPDATED:* 13:01 EST, 22 April 2013
o    
It sounds like the plot of a childhood adventure movie.
Two young boys stumble across a giant, decomposing foot in the woods, leaving local police to wonder whether the grisly find is evidence of the fabled Bigfoot.
But that's exactly what has happened in Massachusetts, U.S., where tests are being carried out on the mysterious remains amid speculation over exactly what kind of creature it belonged to.






Bigfoot? The giant decomposing foot was discovered by two young boys in woodland in Massachusetts, U.S.
According to a report on Discovery.com, the boys found the decomposing foot in woods in Quincy last month.

Baffled officers at the Lakeville Police Department sent the foot to medical examiners to see if they can shed any more light on its origin.

'On March 29, Sgt Steven Leanues picked up what appears to be a decomposed foot that the boys found in the woods off Pantheon Road,' it said, citing the Patriot Ledger newspaper.
'Police Chief Frank Alvihiera sent it to the medical examiner, who determined it is not human, although it appears to have five toes.'





Scene of the find: The woodland where the rotting foot was found
Also known as Sasquatch, Bigfoot is the name given to the hairy, ape-like creature that some believe live in forests in North America.
Sightings of the beast have been reported over decades by people who have pointed variously to mysterious sightings, inexplicably huge footprints, and giant nest-like structures as evidence that the elusive creature does in fact exist.
Believers who claim to have spotted the legendary creature - which was immortalised in the 1987 film Bigfoot and the Hendersons - say it stands between 6ft and 10ft tall, is covered in reddish brown fur, and has a distinctive, unpleasant odour.
While fans are likely to seize upon the find as further proof of the beast's existence, sceptics might predict the tests will reveal the foot belonged not to Bigfoot, but to a big bear.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 24, 2013)

How big? There's no way that a large bear lived in Quincy, but a hunter may have dumped the remains there after butchering a bear kill.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 24, 2013)

More than like...but lets see your feet, AP...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 24, 2013)

firebroad said:


> More than like...but lets see your feet, AP...


 
I have small feet, which indicates that I have small... shoes.

Hey, my mom is Irish.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 24, 2013)

firebroad said:


> in the 1987 film Bigfoot and the Hendersons


Just a teensy bit more research from this "journalist" would have netted the actual name of the movie to be "*Harry* and the Hendersons".
Just watched it again a few days ago.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe I missed it but wonder why did they not give the size?


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 24, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Just a teensy bit more research from this "journalist" would have netted the actual name of the movie to be "*Harry* and the Hendersons".
> Just watched it again a few days ago.


 
They also would have looked into it where it was actually found.  Quincy or Lakeville, MA?


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 24, 2013)

Aside from that, the Hendersons already found Bigfoot. What's the confuzzlement?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 24, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Aside from that, the Hendersons already found Bigfoot. What's the confuzzlement?


They did not he is still in my garage !


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 24, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Aside from that, the Hendersons already found Bigfoot. What's the confuzzlement?


 
I want to know which town I need to set trail cams to get grainy bigfoot "footage" (nice pun in there) and make millions selling it to supermarket tabloids.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 24, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> They did not he is still in my garage !


Pallet Pete Henderson.
Catchy.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 24, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I want to know which town I need to set trail cams to get grainy bigfoot "footage" (nice pun in there) and make millions selling it to supermarket tabloids.


Oh yeah, I see what you did there.
Wonder if that "foot" would fit in the outdoor oven? Bit of BBQ sauce, a whole lotta' beer, and you're gooder to go.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 24, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Oh yeah, I see what you did there.
> Wonder if that "foot" would fit in the outdoor oven? Bit of BBQ sauce, a whole lotta' beer, and you're gooder to go.


 
Ya know, I will admit, I did think of how that would be grilled with barbeque sauce.  I guess it had a tasty rib-like look to it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 24, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Oh yeah, I see what you did there.
> Wonder if that "foot" would fit in the outdoor oven? Bit of BBQ sauce, a whole lotta' beer, and you're gooder to go.


Kabob anybody !


----------



## homebrewz (Apr 24, 2013)

Bigfoot is actually blurry.. that's the problem.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 25, 2013)

Bigfoot, chainsaw, no chaps......you do the math!


----------



## firebroad (Apr 25, 2013)

That's whatcha git for processing wood bear-foot.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 25, 2013)

BEAR foot Hahaha ! I wonder how picked big foot would be  bet I could get rich off a big foot recipe book too !

Pete


----------



## firebroad (Apr 25, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> BEAR foot Hahaha ! I wonder how picked big foot would be  bet I could get rich off a big foot recipe book too !
> 
> Pete


Oooh, Bearclaws, yum....


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 27, 2013)

one footed sasquatch is much slower, and therefore easier to catch than 2 footed squatch.....I headed out with my "have-a-heart" trap.....gonna finally land me a squatch...back away...make room for the professionals folks.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 27, 2013)

According to the movie I saw, squatch are quite amiable.
Maybe just give him a sammich. Don't forget the portable tv. They like the telly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 27, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> one footed sasquatch is much slower, and therefore easier to catch than 2 footed squatch.....I headed out with my "have-a-heart" trap.....gonna finally land me a squatch...back away...make room for the professionals folks.


 
Sasquatch has always only had one foot. Or it would have been called Bigfeet.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 29, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> According to the movie I saw, squatch are quite amiable.
> Maybe just give him a sammich. Don't forget the portable tv. They like the telly.


About 1976, there was a local "Bigfoot" sighting in Essex, a 'burb of Baltimore County. Someone reported that a large, hairy and rather stinky creature on two legs was banging around and rummaging through the trashcans behind a local bar. I demanded to know what my husband was doing around a bar. He replied that he was just trying to get a decent meal. Touche.


----------



## Thistle (May 2, 2013)

I guess size matters after all.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have small feet, which indicates that I have small... shoes.
> 
> Hey, my mom is Irish.


 
dang....full blood Irish here.....which means I am probably also part Viking....still..............going for the "motion of the ocean" epithet here


----------



## Jack Straw (May 6, 2013)

Its not the size of the wand, but the magic behind it......


----------



## Lousyweather (May 9, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Its not the size of the wand, but the magic behind it......


 
sage advice indeed


----------

